
One-time treatment generates new neurons, eliminates Parkinson's disease in mice - elorant
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200625102540.htm
======
rado
The news we want to hear. Thanks.

------
AstralStorm
Hopefully not with added tumor risk and this will turn into a treatment.

